# Looking for snowboard gear, best website for buying?



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I live in the UK and almost always use Blue Tomato. They're great.

Also: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/1265-online-retailers.html


----------



## Ollie11 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Best Gear Websites*

Im in the United States, but there are a few websites that I use that are amazing. #1 Dogfunk.com #2 Backcountry.com #3 Evo.com All three are based in the US but I think if you drop enough cash they will ship for free across the pond... All three are awesome in terms of selection & return policies. Backcountry has an awesome policy where you dont have to wait for them to receive a returned product in order for them to credit your account. They have some deal with UPS where when you scan your return label for whatever product you are sending back your account is credited immediately.


----------

